# Springbank Stud Cheshire



## burglar (9 September 2013)

Hi does anyone have experience of dealing with the above good or bad?


----------



## Sunshine (9 September 2013)

Sorry, but with a username like this, and for a first post, asking about a business I would be very wary of providing any info.


----------



## burglar (10 September 2013)

Sunshine said:



			Sorry, but with a username like this, and for a first post, asking about a business I would be very wary of providing any info.[/QUOTE   Thanks anyway just trying to find out if anyone else has had the experience I have had from this organisation. I assume you must be a satisfied customer , an employee or a relative.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## webble (10 September 2013)

burglar said:





Sunshine said:



			Sorry, but with a username like this, and for a first post, asking about a business I would be very wary of providing any info.[/QUOTE   Thanks anyway just trying to find out if anyone else has had the experience I have had from this organisation. I assume you must be a satisfied customer , an employee or a relative.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with sunshine with that username and first qustion it does seem a bit odd. Saying you now assume they must be a customer isnt the best answer either in trying to convince people you are genuine
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tickersway (12 February 2015)

OP I have been there to view some horses about 6 months ago, what did you want to know about them? Me and my friend now call it 'cruelty farm' not exactly a nice day out.


----------



## mrs woodentop (21 February 2015)

Tickersway said:



			OP I have been there to view some horses about 6 months ago, what did you want to know about them? Me and my friend now call it 'cruelty farm' not exactly a nice day out.
		
Click to expand...

Hi I have not been on here for some time and was shocked to read  your Nick name for this stud.
If you know of any cruelty to any horses, then surly you must report it to HAPPA or RSPCA or BLUE CROSS ???????


----------



## mrs woodentop (21 February 2015)

Hi burglar, I have just replied to Tickersway, I would also say the same to you and any other people who come across wrong doing or harm etc. HAPPA. BLUE CROSS. RSPCA.


----------



## Tickersway (21 February 2015)

mrs woodentop said:



			Hi burglar, I have just replied to Tickersway, I would also say the same to you and any other people who come across wrong doing or harm etc. HAPPA. BLUE CROSS. RSPCA.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry i will be doing so! I wanted to get a few more peoples backing for it first but it seems im the only one that has been.


----------



## Milly101 (22 February 2015)

Hello... I have recently been here. Could you please share your experience? The horse I viewed was as described and we even did a second viewing with only half hours notice before us showing up on there yard. The people there seemed really nice and welcoming and open to any vetting.


----------

